# track virgin



## kebgoat (Oct 16, 2007)

:confused went to track in my 05 m6, all stock with nittos 555r ran 9.65/76 mph ,reaction .7124 ,60ft 2.39 ,330ft 6.42, this was with tracktion on, if its turn off spin though 3rd gear. i am thinking about drag bags and slp sway bar ,and new cradle bushing and new harpo rear cover. would like some info and will this kill my rear ,love my goat.


----------



## BustersJudge (May 26, 2007)

Its all about the launch. First never race with the TC on that is a waste of time. I ran 9.14 at 80mph my very first run bone stock with no TC on and had a terrible .877 reaction time. I launch at about 2000 RPMs with stock tires then slowly push the pedal to the floor. With your nitto's you should be able to launch at higher RPMs. It is all about practicing your launch and your shifting so that you can get the fastest launch with the least amount of spin and smoothest shifts. Drag bags, short shifter, subframe bushings ect will of coarse help greatly. Also remember track and weather conditions make a big difference too and you have to adjust your launch accordingly. But there are guys on here that have hit low 13s and even 12.98 1/4 times completely stock so practice is the best thing. This beast is definitely not easy to drag don't feel bad almost everyone has the same problems you are having. Keep us posted on your progress and good luck.


----------

